# Were can I get some???



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

I have been reading several threads on Bio-spira. I wanted to know were I can get some????

Thanks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Your LFS should carry some


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

check in the refrigerators at your local fish stores since bio spira needs to be kept refrigerated.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i got some from that site everything went great i recommend em to any1









http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

also the site is great for us U.K guys who cant get it over here


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Check with your LFS.. most dont know that Bio-Spira is usually contained in a small fridge to keep bacteria alive. I used it last night to cycle my 125.. after 20 hrs and a series of tests, all water perimeters are close to perfect!!!


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

when ordering online is it sent refridgerated??? and how long did it take to recieve??


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

EJR1976 said:


> when ordering online is it sent refridgerated??? and how long did it take to recieve??


 Im pretty sure theyll put ice packs in with the bio spira if you order it.


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

Hay, thanks for all the input I found a place around here that has it. Do
you guys every put a little in after a water change to help fortify the
biological filter?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Another resource for you. Bio-Spira


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

darkling said:


> Hay, thanks for all the input I found a place around here that has it. Do
> you guys every put a little in after a water change to help fortify the
> biological filter?


 Not necessary once tank is cycled. StressZyme is good to add with water changes.


----------

